# JToolBar mit JTextField - Größe des Text Feldes festlegen



## vogella (20. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine Leiste mit Buttons und einem Suchfeld aufzubauen; von der Idee her wie das Suchfeld mit Firefox. 

Ich würde gerne die Größe des Suchfeldes (JTextField) auf 10 Zeichen festlegen, d.h. Button, dann Suchfeld mit 10 Zeichen und dann wieder Button. Aktuell nimmt das Text Feld immer den ganzen verfügbaren Platz zwischen den Buttons ein.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Viele Grüße, Lars


```
package testDrive;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.JToolBar;

public class ButtonBar extends JFrame{

	public void initialize() {
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
		getContentPane().add( buildTop(), BorderLayout.NORTH);
		setSize(500, 200);
	}	
	public JToolBar buildTop() {
		JToolBar tb = new JToolBar();
		JButton btnFilter = new JButton("Filter");
		
		tb.add(btnFilter);
		JTextField tfSearch = new JTextField(5);

		tb.add(tfSearch);
		JButton btnSearch = new JButton("Search");
		tb.add(btnSearch);
		
		return tb;
	}
	public static void main(String[] args){
		ButtonBar test = new ButtonBar();
		test.initialize();
		test.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## André Uhres (20. Nov 2006)

tfSearch.setMaximumSize(new Dimension(150, tb.getPreferredSize().height));


----------



## vogella (21. Nov 2006)

Hallo André,

danke; funktioniert fantastisch.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

